# Looking to get my first plow



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi, I have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500 and am thinking about putting a plow on it. We do have a bobcat and a walk behind so this wont be my only form on snow removal. We have a 1,000 ft. long driveway but most is out in the open and the snow just blows across that most of the time so maybe 500 typically to contend with.

I am leaning towards the Moose 60" county plow. I want something strong so I can hit the driveway at a good speed and move it further away. I can get this plow with a hand lift or the rapid attach for 600 dollars. I don't have a winch and want to avoid one as much as possible because I don't have much of a use for one otherwise and don't want to spend 400 more.

We do a lot of riding that we wont want the plow on so it will probably come off maybe 10 times a season.
If I go with the hand lift how long does it take to remove the plow and then put it back on? 

Does the hand lift reduce ground clearance?

If I go with the rapid mount is there a more affordable way to lift it besides a 400 dollar winch?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

countryboy9799;953267 said:


> Hi, I have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500 and am thinking about putting a plow on it. We do have a bobcat and a walk behind so this wont be my only form on snow removal. We have a 1,000 ft. long driveway but most is out in the open and the snow just blows across that most of the time so maybe 500 typically to contend with.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Moose 60" county plow. I want something strong so I can hit the driveway at a good speed and move it further away. I can get this plow with a hand lift or the rapid attach for 600 dollars. I don't have a winch and want to avoid one as much as possible because I don't have much of a use for one otherwise and don't want to spend 400 more.
> 
> ...


The setup spounds good but buy a winch to raise it or you will regret it. Go to e-bay and look at Gorilla or Viper as we have had just as good luck with the $100 winches as my expensive Warn. Then put a power angle on and go plow lots of snow.:waving::waving:


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

Would something like this be sufficient?

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...oduct_6970_200365242_200365242&issearch=14191

I would be willing to spend this on a winch and I think the replacement winch is only 85 bucks. How much weight is there to lift the plow?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

countryboy9799;953333 said:


> Would something like this be sufficient?
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...oduct_6970_200365242_200365242&issearch=14191
> 
> I would be willing to spend this on a winch and I think the replacement winch is only 85 bucks. How much weight is there to lift the plow?


I run 3000# winches with the 60 in Moose plows but I do think the 2000 would do just fine. Make sure the winch has an automatic brake or the weight of the plow will let it bleed down. there are still winches out there without this feature and are worthless in my opinion.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think the Moose 60" county Plow with the RM3 mount the Rapid front Mount would work out great for you.

also the link you posted to the winch would be fine as well.

if your gonna due the RM3 mount you should probaly due a winch for lifting as either of the Hand lift system wount give you the travel that you can get with a Winch. The under hand lift for Moose wont work at all so then your only choice would be the over the Front rack system that they have which would tie up Fender and rack space and just be in the way for when you want to go riding.

Moose also has a Electric lift cylinder.

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=8193

there's that option also. 
but for the Money I'd rather have a winch for multi purpose use.

good luck

sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also with the RM3 mount and a the County blade you have to watch that when lifting the blade you dont pull the blade back into the front of your quad and take out a light or dent up your bumper.

Sky Hows the weather where your at these day's?


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

That's the exact setup I use, 60" country with the RM3 system. Mounting and dismounting are cake and the RM3 mount doubles as a heavy duty guard for the bottom of my wheeler. I have used it to puch down trees on narrow trails and stuff. Def get a winch, you will be much happier with one than without.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;954661 said:


> also with the RM3 mount and a the County blade you have to watch that when lifting the blade you dont pull the blade back into the front of your quad and take out a light or dent up your bumper.
> 
> Sky Hows the weather where your at these day's?


 Record cold, snow and ice. Even central Florida has had this cold. we had a few inches of snow and ice last friday and a lot of the mountain roads are very slippery. could have just as well stayed home and plowed lol!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sky, 

You let me know when its cold enough down there that the swamps are frozen over and your Headed out to due some Gater Ice fishing prsport

sublime out.


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I ended up getting the 60 county without the rapid mount, wondering if I should have gotten the rapid but I think this will work. 
I got the easy lift for now but may end up taking that back as it may not be so easy to put on the polaris without the metal rack to attach it to.

When I attach the bottom plate that middle bolt that goes in between the U bolts is supposed to rest on that mounting tube on a polaris? To me it just doesnt look right.
Well gotta get out and finish it up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That doesn't look right. Can you drill a hole and bolt it all the way through? Hard to tell without being there.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess I want to know what the bolt in question Holds? Can you just run with out it?

you have a dealer close to you that has a moose blade set up on a sportsman you could go and look at?

I never looked at a RM3 up close just from Pics on the net.

sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks way different that the RM3 mount i had on my 500 and have on my 800?

**EDIT** Nevermind... reading OWNS me! I read you got the plow WITH the rapid mount rather than without. I definitely would have got the rapid, that setup looks like a pain and it hangs down much lower than the RM3. Not to mention lifting and lowering the plow is going to get old fast!!! lol


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

I ended up going with the regular push tubes instead instead of the rapid mount, wish I would have gone with the rapid mount but will make due with this.

This is what the manual says 
*Note: The only purpose for step 2 is that the bolt heads prevent the bottom mount from bowing.*

I will include a pic from what the manual shows in the picture too. 
I was out plowing without the lift on yet and I had no problem not lifting the plow up, I just dragged the backwards on the ground. Any problems anyone sees doing this? The one thing I see if I get in deep snow I may get stuck without lifting it.

What would have taken probably an hour with the snow blower only took me 10 minutes with the plow clearing 600 feet of our driveway and the bobcat would have left a big ridge.


----------

